# HP C4180 - "Remove and check cartridge on right"



## Smileybird (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an HP C4180 printer and it has worked fine for a couple of years. Recently it showed up with an error "Ink Cartridge Problem, Remove and check cartridge on right".

I followed some instructions to clean the cartridge, which I did and it solved nothing. I therefore changed the cartridge and it worked for a few days.

Yesterday it started showing the message again. I did another search for help and have done the following:

I have cleaned the cartridge and the pins in the printer.
I removed both cartridges, closed the cover and removed the power supply to the printer.
I replaced the power supply after 1 minute.
I still have the same error message and cannot seem to override it.:sigh:

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Very likely isn't anything that can be done, not at home anyway. Assuming you are using HP cartridges, it would appear the cartridge sensor/circuitry is faulty. If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced. Otherwise it is more cost efficient to simply replace it.


----------



## Smileybird (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Dogg, unfortunately I was thinking that that may be the solution. Shame, because it is still scanning and it has worked well for us.


----------

